# How much oil in rear diff?



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Need to order diff oil and it comes in half litres, anyone know how much is in there?

Cheers.


----------



## koskotas (Dec 1, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Need to order diff oil and it comes in half litres, anyone know how much is in there?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## pj123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just about to change rear diff oil. Dealer has just come back to me after i asked for 1 litre and said the fluid capacity of the rear diff is 0.5l and that is all you need.

Anyone measured the amount of original fluid coming out of there diff? 1 litre or o.5 litre?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

1 litre

I suggest Red line shockproof heavy oil.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Get a litre.

Just get the stuff from the dealer. It's really awkward to get to, so you'll spill some if you're anything like me! In the end i used pretty much the full litre


----------



## pertur (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much, very kind


----------



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

Where are details re engine oil spec. ?

All I found was a very old post about diff oil.


----------



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

[I had clicked on 'capacities and specifications' - but like much of this forum it has been changed or is out-of-date.]


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

From memory when changing last year it takes I litter of 75w90 GL5 gear oil. For a small price diff use a full or semi synthetic oil. Some products like Nulon come in plastic bladders making it easy to re-fill.

BTW if your doing the diff and have a DSG it's best to change the transaxle oil at same time. This is a bit harder to do but is necessary. Search on my name to find thread on how to do.

Jim


----------



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

Very useful, Jim. BUT where are the quantities and specs for other oils?


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

npmb777 said:


> Very useful, Jim. BUT where are the quantities and specs for other oils?


This is the thread I started for the front diff/transfer box. It shows the products and discussions on what to use in rear diff as well. From my records I simply used 1 litre of 75w90 semi-synthetic GL5 diff oil as in pic below..

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1974309


----------

